# Noisy Throw out bearing



## dieselboy (Nov 27, 2006)

Hello all blue oval fans.
I have a 2001 f-350 with the 7.3 and the 6 spd manual tranny. whenever the clutch is out the throw out bearing is making noise like its still spinning. When i go to shift and put the clutch in it goes away. Any thoughts on what this could be and is this a serious problem? the truck shifts fine and doesnt slip so i dont think clutch bad. Anyone else ever have this problem?

Thanks


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

My bronco does the same thing ? Makes noise when the clutch is disengaged, and not in gear. And I dont know what it is either. Good question...


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Dieselboy, does the noise go away if you put the trans in gear,or does it do it anytime the clutch is released whether the trans is in gear or not?


----------



## dieselboy (Nov 27, 2006)

Whenever clutch is out. neutral. or any gear im in


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

BNC SERVICES;383580 said:


> My bronco does the same thing ? Makes noise when the clutch is disengaged, and not in gear. And I dont know what it is either. Good question...


 BNC, if it only makes the noise when the trans is in neutral then your noise is in the transmission. Could be either the front input roller bearing or the needle bearing in the back of the input shaft that the main shaft rides on. Of course either one would require transmission disassembly.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

B&B;383588 said:


> BNC, if it only makes the noise when the trans is in neutral then your noise is in the transmission. Could be either the front input roller bearing or the needle bearing in the back of the input shaft that the main shaft rides on. Of course either one would require transmission disassembly.


I dont like your opinion, does any one else have one that doesn't require taking the trans apart.....LOL.....I figured it was internal. That sucks..:crying:


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

BNC SERVICES;383589 said:


> I dont like your opinion, does any one else have one that doesn't require taking the trans apart.....LOL.....I figured it was internal. That sucks..:crying:


 I knew you wouldn't want to hear that:crying:, but you did ask after all! LOL! BTW, have you checked the fluid level in the tranny ? If it's low, the front bearing is the first thing that get starved for lube and can cause the noise your hearing.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

It's either the pilot bearing or a trans shaft bearing. The only time the throw out bearing has motion is when it contacts the pressure plate fingers. You might try changing your trans oil and adding the slick 50 etc stuff to the new oil. You may luck out and it goes away.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

You can get the grinding noise from synchronizer rings too. Like if it's been in motion and the engine locked up or in the case of a diesel just cut out. It shears some of the brass teeth off the rings and makes noise. Is one of the gears a little tough to engage? The last one I ran into was a Saturn SR2 that the motor froze when it was in second gear. It made the gear grinding noise and 2nd was a hard shift, all the others were fine.


----------



## dieselboy (Nov 27, 2006)

That makes sense. 1st is a little hard to shift into sometimes. doesnt grind but a little tough going in. is this serious? Or should i take it to a shop and have them check it out.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Being a little hard to shift into first is normal on the 5 speed's with some miles on them. Yes, I would recommend taking it to a shop and having it looked at as it's only gonna get worse. More than likely it's gonna need at least a throwout bearing replacement and if you don't know the history of the truck might be a good idea to go ahead and put a new clutch set and a slave cylinder in also, since the trans will be out any way.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

MickiRig1;384403 said:


> You can get the grinding noise from synchronizer rings too. Like if it's been in motion and the engine locked up or in the case of a diesel just cut out. It shears some of the brass teeth off the rings and makes noise. Is one of the gears a little tough to engage? The last one I ran into was a Saturn SR2 that the motor froze when it was in second gear. It made the gear grinding noise and 2nd was a hard shift, all the others were fine.


This makes sense, it almost always grinds a little into third. Unless you really ease it in there slowly.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

*First shift gear shifts* for the most part on all transmissions are going to grind if the truck is in motion or the transmission speed and engine are not matched. Most transmissions have no synco rings with first gear. This keeps it from breaking stuff with abrupt engages.
Noise can come from all shafts and bearings in motion. Keep in mind the throw out bearing only turns when it's engaged with the clutch pedal engaged. Some transmissions also make noise all the time when they have some wear on them. Till it stops going forward or you drop a gear it may not be worth worrying about. It's a huge job to make a noise go away, wait till it's a real problem to fix it.If it's an older truck junk yard have the parts much cheaper then rebuilds. You have to balance how long you keep it vers the cost of making it last for many years.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

dieselboy, if you want to do a little diagnosis on your own and rule out all the other possibilities to be sure that the noise is in fact coming from the throw out bearing here's an easy test.........with the truck running and the trans in neutral, LIGHTLY push the clutch pedal with your foot. Basically just use the weight of your foot to move the pedal down just a little, about 1" is enough. If the noise INSTANTLY changes or goes away completely then it's the throw out bearing that's causing the noise. By slightly pressing down on the pedal your putting pressure on the throw out bearing (thus the noise changes) but your not releasing the clutch so most of the components inside the tranny are still spinning since the engine is running, which would eliminate anything inside the tranny from causing the sound.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

Well my bronco has a new throw out bearing, I did it last year. We really took a lot off of the clutch during the month of feb( a lot of plowing) so i am doing the clutch in a couple of weeks, My thought was to have it rebuilt while it was out, if it was worth it. Remember its lifted and i do play hard with it every once and a while. Any thoughts on having it rebuilt? Or is it not really worth it..


----------



## dieselboy (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks B&B thats what it is. But it just got put on the back burner as i just ripped apart mny front end last night. I was tightening up my brake caliper and niticed a little play.....which after further inverstigation resulted into alot of play. So 4 ball joints, axle seals and a rotor i hope i will be back together. what a mess @ 2 am ugh


worst part it it isnt even my plow truck!


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

*BNC Services:*
If it does not have a huge amount of miles on the transmission you may just be wasting money having it rebuilt. When you do the clutch try to replace everything when you do it.
_If it's not just been done recently_. The pressure plate, clutch disk, pilot bearing, throw out bearing, machine the fly wheel and consider replacing the rear main oil seal on the engine. If you do the rear main seal get the plastic driver tool to install it. This will save your sanity with that little install job. It gets the seal in straight and true and the right depth.
_When you push with a manual trans you have to dump the clutch when pushing. Don't slip the clutch when ever possible plowing. Backup with the blade raised a little and drop it right before you hit the load. I had an old timer give me these tips and it helped my clutch survive 2 seasons._ There are many posts on plowing with a manual transmission too.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

MickiRig1;385627 said:


> *BNC Services:*
> If it does not have a huge amount of miles on the transmission you may just be wasting money having it rebuilt. When you do the clutch try to replace everything when you do it.
> _If it's not just been done recently_. The pressure plate, clutch disk, pilot bearing, throw out bearing, machine the fly wheel and consider replacing the rear main oil seal on the engine. If you do the rear main seal get the plastic driver tool to install it. This will save your sanity with that little install job. It gets the seal in straight and true and the right depth.
> _When you push with a manual trans you have to dump the clutch when pushing. Don't slip the clutch when ever possible plowing. Backup with the blade raised a little and drop it right before you hit the load. I had an old timer give me these tips and it helped my clutch survive 2 seasons._ There are many posts on plowing with a manual transmission too.


Thanks for the onfo, The only problem with driving the truck is that i didnt drive it this year. A lot of people can drive stick, but its a lot different to plow with one..so you get some one that says no problem i can drive stick, and they burn it up. then tell you it was going anyways, but the truth is they cant plow with a stick.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Like I said, there is a technique to plowing with a stick. I do not mean to be a deib about it. A lot of people were never told how to keep from frying the clutch. Some employees don't care either! I love driving a stick but hate plowing with one. Too many pedals,sticks and switch's to deal with for way too many hours at a time! 
I miss having a 5 spd in my stable of vehicles to just drive..


----------



## hde12112 (Nov 14, 2003)

its a zf 6 tranny, they all growl. go test drive a new one it will too. first gear and low range low rpms rite?


----------

